# Vhi claim back etc



## bearishbull (14 Jun 2006)

Whats the story with claiming from vhi ? if you claim from vhi (subject to policy excess) can you claim all the same things against your income tax?
the girl i called in vhi said you can claim both, or maybe she meant you can claim from vhi and then the policy excess amount from income tax?


----------



## Berni (14 Jun 2006)

You can claim off your tax for any money not reimbursed to you from another source.  If you look at the bottom of page 2 here [broken link removed] you will see where it asks for your total expenses, and then how much you got from vhi


----------



## bearishbull (14 Jun 2006)

If you claim back a certain amount from vhi this reduces the amount you can claim with med1 so theres little or no point in claiming from vhi as you can get same amount in total through the med1 alone rather than claiming from vhi and doing the med1 too.


----------



## Berni (15 Jun 2006)

How is claiming both not better?

Eg 2 doctors visits @ €50 (ignoring excess)

Just med1 = €42 back
€20 from VHI for each visit, and tax back of €25 = €65 back


----------



## bearishbull (15 Jun 2006)

yeah but do you get back 20euro or 13 euro as it says in  brochure? say my family has 2000 expenses for the year, your allowed about 600 euro for this from vhi at minimum allowances(50 euro for consultant,13 for doctor and physio) and policy excess i 500,we'd get back 100euro and claim for 1900 @42% using med1 and get 798 back as well as the 100 giving us 898.if we just went med1 we'd get 2000 X 42% =840euro so around 60 euro more if the claim allowances per visit are only 13eur for gp 13 for physio etc,i have basic plan b ,is it only 13euro per gp visit under plan b?? if its 20 eur per visit to gp it may be worth it but the clawback from revenue minimises the amount.I havent even added up the allowances for all visits to gp/physio/consultants/radiology and it mightnt come to 500 euro so i mighnt have enough in excess of 500 to claim.


----------



## huskerdu (15 Jun 2006)

As you have just proved, it is better to claim back from VHI and then claim tax back on the rest. In the example you showed, the difference is not a lot, because your claim from VHI is small. 

The amount you get form VHI depends on the plan, We have Family plan, and we get 20 per GP visit, with no excess. I claimed back E200 only recently.
If I claimed this on MED1, I would only get 42% of E200 = E84.


----------



## bearishbull (15 Jun 2006)

huskerdu said:
			
		

> As you have just proved, it is better to claim back from VHI and then claim tax back on the rest. In the example you showed, the difference is not a lot, because your claim from VHI is small.
> 
> The amount you get form VHI depends on the plan, We have Family plan, and we get 20 per GP visit, with no excess. I claimed back E200 only recently.
> If I claimed this on MED1, I would only get 42% of E200 = E84.


 no you would get 42% of total gp fees which i assume would be around 500euro?(therefore med1 alone gives you 210eur)after claiming the 200 you can only claim tax relief on 500-200 or 300 @ 42% plus you have the 200 from vhi.but i have plan b with excess so little point in claiming as i probably wont be over the policy excess


----------



## Berni (15 Jun 2006)

Thats a nasty excess to meet alright. Mine is €1, and then I get €20 per visit for doctor, dentist, optician etc.  

Generally though, any money got from the VHI is @ 100% value, whereas from revenue it would only be 42% or 20%


----------



## bearishbull (15 Jun 2006)

Berni said:
			
		

> Thats a nasty excess to meet alright. Mine is €1, and then I get €20 per visit for doctor, dentist, optician etc.
> 
> Generally though, any money got from the VHI is @ 100% value, whereas from revenue it would only be 42% or 20%


yeah but your supposed to write the amount received from vhi off against your med1 total expenses .so its technically not 100%!


----------

